# Grey Market 5D3 and CPS



## gferdinandsen (Oct 15, 2013)

I am looking into getting a grey market 5D3 off EBay, does anyone know if that would count towards my CPS points?


----------



## kirillica (Oct 15, 2013)

gferdinandsen said:


> I am looking into getting a grey market 5D3 off EBay, does anyone know if that would count towards my CPS points?


To my knowledge, it is not anyhow connected: in CPS you are registering only model and serial number.


----------

